

Is Mount Everest the Best Place for Solar Power? - Sato
http://theenergycollective.com/geoffrey-styles/67067/mount-everest-best-place-solar-power

======
michaelpinto
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-based_solar_power>

~~~
Sato
They must have forgotten to include Space on their research list! But will it
come out of fiction?

